# Installed...I got my 922



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

First impressions are pretty good. I like the new GUI. Slingbox is awesome and it works well on my iPone4. There is alot of clicking to watch slingbox on my PC through Dish's website. Is there a faster way.

One thing I cannot figure out is I don't know how to work the live tv buffer. If I am watching live tv and want to see a play over and hit the skip back button it shows me going back but it won't play the buffer. It just goes back to live tv. I tried to pause it and let it get 3 or 4 minutes behind and when I push play or the pause button again it just goes to live tv. What am I missing?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Properly functioning FW.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The pause/buffer behavior is something to keep an eye on. Do you know what firmware you have on your receiver?

I don't remember a problem like you described in a while... so maybe you have older/shipping firmware that needs to update OR it could be an indication of a hardware problem.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

After updating overnight, pause buffer is working correctly.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Also I am able to play recorded shows while they are stored on my EHD. I thought we couldn't do that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> Also I am able to play recorded shows while they are stored on my EHD. I thought we couldn't do that.


I have to be honest here... I became so used to it not being supported (the 922 was originally released without any EHD support and only added limited support after people already had them in their homes)... so I developed the habit of restoring recordings made from my 722 to the 922 and then watching.

So it's entirely possible they managed to sneak the support in when I wasn't looking!


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Well I'm definitely watching shows stored on my EHD. I need to see if I can move shows from my 922 to the EHD. I really haven't had time to sit down and really fool with it yet.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So it's entirely possible they managed to sneak the support in when I wasn't looking!


It came with the last software update. That's when I started playing with multiple EHDs. And I still use my 622s to load the EHDs to play on the 922. Hopefully we will be able to write to an EHD after next update.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I cannot move recorded shows from my 922 to the EHD. So no update on that front but can play them from the EHD which is a big plus.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

At least we're halfway there now!

Look what you miss when you snooze... I just hadn't tried that in a while, and obviously wasn't paying enough attention to the forums!


----------

